# شركة إنبى



## عمرو منجم (16 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن ياجماعة نبذة عن شركة إنبى من حيث مجالات العمل والتخصصات المطلوبة والمرتبات والاجازات وتقييمك للشركة حيث يطلب أحد المهندسين هذه المعلومات ضرورى​


----------



## عمرو منجم (17 سبتمبر 2010)

إيه يا جماعة طيب أى معلومة


----------



## عمرو منجم (18 سبتمبر 2010)

مفيش حد فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب يعرف أى معلومة عن شركة انبى !!!!


----------



## عمرو منجم (18 سبتمبر 2010)

?????????????


----------



## عمرو منجم (18 سبتمبر 2010)

طب أى حاجة طب ينفع مهندس مناجم يشتغل فى انبى؟


----------



## عمرو منجم (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ياجماعة كل الناس اللى قرأت الموضوع محدش عنده أى معلومة!!!!!!!


----------



## عمرو منجم (20 سبتمبر 2010)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## عمرو منجم (20 سبتمبر 2010)

وراكم وراكم مش سيبكم


----------



## عمرو منجم (21 سبتمبر 2010)

لازم حد يرد


----------



## kareemadel (22 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اتمنى موقع الشركة يفيدك

http://www.enppi.com/enppihomepage.html


----------

